# Show your D and C mag mods



## J.C.F.

Show your cool and powerful mags!(must be D or C size) And if possible say how many lumens it pumps out.


----------



## tx101

Mag 2C Tri R2 @1000mA
Mag 2D Tri Q5 by Essexman
Mag 1.25D Quad SSC P4 by Wquiles
Mag 1.25D Penta R2 @1000mA .... gets hot fast 
Mag 1D P7 direct drive (commandeered by the Mrs) 
Mag 1C Malkoff dropin
Mag 1D pending project, R2 @ 1200mA + aspheric lens
Mag 2D KD dropin + MG aspheric lens
Mag 1D P7 direct drive
Mag 2C untouched at the moment ... maybe another quad emitter build
Mag 1D shorty P7 DD by Plasmaman
Mag 1D P7 by Ccmaclel ( not pictured)


----------



## J.C.F.

Vrey nice collection of these mags.


----------



## StarHalo

TerraLUX TLE-300 drop-in powered by 6xAA, UCL lens, 600 lumens. Flash-Cap tail. Not the most sophisticated build, but at $110 total, definitely a bang-for-the-buck winner.


----------



## AlexGT

RCatR made "C" host with R2 WC Cree driven by Flupic Ver 2.2 and a Surplusshed Aspheric 50 x 35 Fl with a Kiu Stainless Steel VX bezel and a Mag-clickie

It is powered by 1 Li-ion "C" battery and also have an extension to drive it with 3 alkalines/NiMh.


----------



## bxstylez

now that is SICK!

i like how its fluted on the bottom half of the head.... with fins all around

.


----------



## sygyzy

*tx101* - Where did you get those polished bezels?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

AlexGT-I would love to see some beamshots of that little beast!


----------



## tx101

sygyzy said:


> *tx101* - Where did you get those polished bezels?


 
They are made by CPFer Download
You can buy them 
here


----------



## AlexGT

I posted some on this post when I was comparing to another mod I did

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2833585&postcount=7



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> AlexGT-I would love to see some beamshots of that little beast!


----------



## Justin Case

2C Mag
4sevens P4 heat sink
SSC P4 U2SW0H-bin LED
BadBoy Nexgen 1000 driver
UCL window
Stock reflector
Estimated ~200 emitter lumens
Runs on 2xC alkalines or NiMH
Completely cool operation, zero heat buildup

SureFire 12ZM compared to 2C Maglite





Front end of the P4-mod'ed 2C Mag





The P4 LED inside of the Mag. Bezel, UCL, and reflector removed for a better view.





4sevens heat sink inserted into the 2C Mag body





Trimmed reflector





White wall beam shot from about six feet. Note the single bright ring in the spill.





Lighting up some basement stairs


----------



## MWClint

6D Mag
P7 CSWOI @ 3amps
H22a Heatsink
Der Wichtel Buck Driver
Taskled D2DIM dimmer 
gold plated spring
MOP camless reflector
UCL
6x 10,000mah Accupower LSD D's
mag switch modded to momentary for d2dim uasage

business end





guts




size vs an ex10


----------



## Justin Case

4C Mag
4sevens P4 CMag heat sink, filed down for the P7
SSC P7 DSW0I-bin
SOB1000 driver
UCL
Stock reflector (cam removed)
Runs on 4xC alkalines or NiMH

Heavily underdriven P7 is probably running at Vf~3.1V. Another very cool-running setup that still puts out an estimated 300 lumens.

The LED





SOB1000 driver wired up to attach to the LED. Wire on the left goes to LED-. Wire on the right goes to LED+.





SOB1000 in the 4sevens heat sink. Solder has been put down on the center anode pad and the outer ground trace ring for later attachment of the 4C Mag's switch wires.





Filed down 4sevens P4 CMag heat sink on the right (P7 DMag heat sink on the left)





P7 glued to the heat sink using Arctic Alumina epoxy. I chose AA over Arctic Silver because the filing exposed some bare aluminum and I didn't want any potential problems with the P7's slug. I used 24 gauge, stranded Teflon wire, which barely fits past the P7.





Side view of the P7 on the heat sink





Hardwired Mag switch. Brown and white wire will be soldered to the center anode pad of the SOB1000. White and black wire will be soldered to the outer ground trace ring of the SOB1000. The wire is 22 gauge, stranded Teflon wire. The Mag is actually an old version body (i.e., it doesn't have the letter "C" in the serial number). I tightly wrapped strips of aluminum foil to fill the ~1mm gap between the heat sink and the Mag body. But since this is a very cool running setup, this was more for mechanical support (keeping the heat sink in the Mag tube, keeping the P7 centered) than for heat management.





Everything hooked up and assembled. Beam quality about the same as with the SSC P4 LED. The P7's hot spot is not as tightly focused as with the P4 and the P7's hot spot has more defects in it. The P7's spill is wide, bright, and smooth and doesn't have the P4's single bright ring in the middle of the spill.





Beam shot, from about 7 feet. Unfortunately, my camera can't capture the fine details of the hot spot. The image is totally oversaturated by the intensity. The hot spot does not look this good in reality.





Comparison beam shot from a 3D incandescent Mag


----------



## Ajay

Sweet thread! I will hopefully add my first mag mod to this thread soon. Just waiting for the teflon wire, UCL, P7 DSXOJ and heatsink.
I will be using 2 AMC7135 boards in parallel to produce 2amps hopefully. I wonder how hot/cool this will run? Can't wait

I am working on a parallel 18650 solution for the mag 2D in the meanwhile.


----------



## mmajunkie

StarHalo said:


> TerraLUX TLE-300 drop-in powered by 6xAA, UCL lens, 600 lumens. Flash-Cap tail. Not the most sophisticated build, but at $110 total, definitely a bang-for-the-buck winner.




Absolutely beautiful Light.


----------



## old4570

3D Cree P4 ... Moded Terralux ...


----------



## brighterisbetter

An HAIII natural 2C [email protected] w/Malkoff Triple. Has UCL and custom delrin battery sleeve to hold either 2x17500's or 3xCR123's for no rattle.

 {CLICK TO ENLARGE}


----------



## MWClint

Cut down C mag. no side switch.. mounted a tail switch instead.
Dereelight DBS smooth reflector
Cree Q5 WC at 1.5amps
AW18650

Great little thrower.

Had to mount the heatsink further down into the body to allow room
for the deep dereelight reflector. Used a large oring to take up the
space between the reflector and the bezel. 
















in a fully lit room, it still projects a nice spot.


----------



## AlexGT

Nice Mod Clint! Never seen a DBS reflector inside a Mag before, thanks for sharing!

AlexGT


----------



## J.C.F.

Man thank all of you guys for the good pics. All of these flashlight are giving me great ideas. :devil:


----------



## spc

Heres my sorta EDC. I dont carry it in my pocket all day, but its usually close by (in the jeep or on the nightstand).. My 1.75d P7 mag smoothie. Runs on 2 18650s with a tailcap clickie. Just for fun I may hit it with some coyote brown duracoat later...


----------



## 5.0Trunk

Here is one of my favorites. It a Mag 1D P7 made by Jo at Britelumen. I also put a Download MagRing on it. 

SPECS:

- Custom Mag host ( approxmate 1D size )
- P7 DSXPJ bin ( 800 ~ 900 lumens )
- Metal MOP
- UCL lens
- Run on a single 18650 lithium ion / D size lithium ion
- Custom sleeve to accomodate 18650
- Custom heatsink
- Modified tailcap to suit 18650 lithium ion
- Latest d2Flex Driver ( UIP: 5 level dimming, flashlight use optimized )

* Direct Drive with Dimming
* Utilizes PWM for dimming control
* uController based
* UI-UNI firmware


----------



## spc

here she is in coyote brown duracoat- (dont mind the different color shade, gotta work on my camera skills)


----------



## Ajay

spc said:


> here she is in coyote brown duracoat-



SWEET!


----------



## supasizefries

MWClint said:


> Cut down C mag. no side switch.. mounted a tail switch instead.
> Dereelight DBS smooth reflector
> Cree Q5 WC at 1.5amps
> AW18650
> 
> Great little thrower.
> 
> Had to mount the heatsink further down into the body to allow room
> for the deep dereelight reflector. Used a large oring to take up the
> space between the reflector and the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a fully lit room, it still projects a nice spot.



I love the form factor of that light! Looks really bright too! :huh:


----------



## kz1000s1

This is my testlight for P7 mods.
It temporarily has some purple parts from
an old 2C.

Mag 1C
Seoul P7 CSWOI running DD
IMR18650 battery
4Sevens heatsink
d2Flex dimming driver
DX reflector
UCL lens


----------



## tx101

Installed a Diamond Dragon emitter in this Mag last night







The beam with a smooth reflector comes out ok, a small hotspot
decent amount of spill and hardly any rings.







Couldnt resist but added a GITD oring 







As usual I couldnt help but try it out with an aspherical lens ....






It focuses well :devil:


----------



## Essexman

tx101 said:


> Installed a Diamond Dragon emitter in this Mag last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beam with a smooth reflector comes out ok, a small hotspot
> decent amount of spill and hardly any rings.


 
 Oh TX that looks great, how are you powering the Diamond Dragon LED?
I think those osrams are really something, can't understand why more people don't use them?
Very nice lanyard too .


----------



## GLOCK18

Lime Green - Hotwire 2 AW C Lio-ion 5761 Bulb 1500 Lumen
Mac's Red D Mag Host - P7 2 stage Tail Switch 3 AW 17670 800 Lumen
Mac's Naked Spectre 6 R2 2 Stage Switch 300 / 1100 Lumen
FM 1D Mag Malkoff Tri Drop In AW C Lio-ion 600 Plus Lumen
FM 1D Mag Malkoff Tri Drop In AW C Lio-ion 600 Plus Lumen
Mac Naked P7 1 AW C Lio-ion 800 Lumen
Mac's Lime Green Three Q3-5A - 2 stage Switch 
Mac's Q5-Bin Tri-Cree, Fade Host, MCR20's Copper Heat Sink 600 Plus Lumen
Mac's Q5-Bin Tri-Cree, Fade Host, MCR20's Aluminum Heat Sink 600 Plus Lumen


----------



## QtrHorse

Very nice collection Glock and two of them are the rare lime green lights.


----------



## tx101

@Glock18 ..... thats the coolest Mag collection I have seen :thumbsup:

Those lime greenies are "da bomb" :devil:

Let me know if you ever want to sell one


----------



## J3004

fltr:
Mag623 @15.6V
SSC P7 @3 4/5subc Cells and 7135 driver
Mag 1D with four R2 and DX optic. 4 Eneloops.
Mag 2D with 3 P7
4 Stock mags
3D Mag DD SSC P7
3D Mag SSC P7 with 7135 and 6 eneloops. (3s2p)
lieing 4D 250W Osram @24V
Mag AA led


the purple one:


----------



## rayman

I have got three D Maglite Mods.

From left to right:
2D Cree R2 aspherical mod blue
2D SSC P7 DSWOJ mod grey
2D SSC P7 CSXOI bikelight mod black











rayman


----------



## tx101

@J3004






How did you do that ?


----------



## J3004

There is no switch and no switch cover :wave:


----------



## LIGHTSMAD

mine are on the way......just drooling



over the rest of all these


----------



## spc

My latest:
1d mag- all smooth- tailcap clickie- warm MC-E- runs on an 18650














The mc-e mag on the left and a stock 3D mag on the right (both with fresh batteries)


----------



## The Dane

Heres a homebrew:

3D Mag cut dowm to 0D and a 4x18650 holder (of my nown design) added.
5 x Cree Q3 on a homemade hunk of alu.
Reflector from KD
4 x 18650 LiIon holder made from PVC

The LED's are wired 3 pcs parallel in series with a SSC7 regulator 2.4A with the remaning 2 LED's in parallel.
The cells are coupled 2 in parallel / 2 in series for 7.2V and @ 4.5A

Output?
Around 750-800 real lumens out the front?
Runtime about 2 hrs.














The last picture is "another" 3D Mag wich needs some work :huh:




Nah it's the organdonor.


----------



## tx101

Very classy, SPC
The smooth look gives it a very elegant appearance :thumbsup:


----------



## spc

thanks
I love the smooth look.. Im building an ostar version now :naughty:


----------



## supasizefries

Here's mine so far:







Left: 2D Mag623
Middle: 4D Tri-P7 (DSWOI) ala Der Wichtel Kit
Right: 2D P7 (DSXPJ) Mag with 2" FM Deep Bezel (Der Wichtel Buck Converter)


----------



## tx101

Received a gorgeous HA Mag 2C host from Bruce on Saturday 
and this is what I came up with.


----------



## Ajay

tx101 said:


> Received a gorgeous HA Mag 2C host from Bruce on Saturday
> and this is what I came up with.



SICK! Nice use of copper to hold the circuit:rock: Looks like it's grounded too.


----------



## tx101

Ajay said:


> SICK! Nice use of copper to hold the circuit:rock: Looks like it's grounded too.



For that idea, the credit goes to member Download


----------



## cmacclel

A couple


----------



## Patriot

No fair Mac.....lol. 

All beautiful btw.


----------



## ChzSoda

Bike Mag = TEH SEXORZ


----------



## Aircraft800

1000 lumen HID by MAC




1D Li-Ion with D2Flex








3D Laser engraved MCE built for my son




some 3D Hosts I had engraved




7 Cree Q5's


----------



## tx101

cmacclel said:


> A couple




That is so unfair ... comparing Porsche with a Ford compact 

More Mag porn please Mac :twothumbs


----------



## Meganoggin

Amazing quality of workmanship on show!

Whoa!!! Just realised I have Mag sitting under the seat of my pickup......
Is a KD drop in agood place to start?

Pete lovecpf


----------



## gswitter

My current favorite (care of Lambda)...
















*Revolution 3C*: 2D cut down to a switchless 3C. D-bin SSC P7 in KD reflector with custom heat sink. 4-stage (off/low/medium/high) twisty head - high is direct driven, medium (300mA) and low (50mA) are resistored. Powered by 3x AccuPower LSD C cells. Three dots of glowpoxy around the body, just below the head, and a large dot on the pressure relief valve on the tail cap. Tarted up with a SS bezel and MagRingD, care of download.

A group shot for size reference...






Stock 2D, Revolution 3C, FM 700L (3x 17670), FM 1D


----------



## pmoore

You guys make me sick. I need to revamp mine


----------



## J.C.F.

Is that it, nobody has any more C/D mag mods?


----------



## tx101

J.C.F. said:


> Is that it, nobody has any more C/D mag mods?



There are plenty more, all you need to do is _search_ the forum


----------



## GLOCK18

J.C.F. said:


> Is that it, nobody has any more C/D mag mods?


 
You need more, its 100 grand just in my picture, ok maybe in peso since I am in Mexico.


----------



## kavvika

Ok, I'll bite. This is my take on a 2C LED Maglite. I finished it today using a whole bunch of spare parts I found in my flashlight drawer. I began with a pewter 2C Maglite, removed the bulb stem so the H22A CHS heatsink could fit in, wired up a Lowes TF 2C Cree boost driver, then sanded the top of the heatsink flat to mount a low-vF Q2 5A 16mm round board. Crees don't focus nicely in a Maglite reflector, so I trimmed the cam off, stripped the reflective finish off with Easy-Off oven cleaner, then dyed it black with RIT dye to make room for and serve as a backdrop for the optic. The optic is a 10 degree Khatod purchased from DX. The plastic window was replaced with a 52mm glass window from KD. Runs cool and looks unique. My previous conservative guess was around 120 OTF lumens, however current measurements show it's brighter than that...

Edit: I just took some measurements and did some quick calculations. Vbatt is 2.47V and current at the tailcap is 1.12 amps. Voltage across the LED is 3.12, and assuming a circuit efficiency of 80%, that would mean the LED sees 709mAh. Minimum flux of a neutral white Q2 XR-E is 87.4 lm/W, and assuming an optical efficiency of 80%, that would equate to just north of 140 OTF lumens running Accupower LSD C-cells that haven't been charged in over a year!






This is just the first of 3 2C Maglite mods I have planned for this week. When the parts arrive, one will sport a K2 TFFC and the other, a P7.


----------



## arcel1t

Aircraft800 said:


> 1000 lumen HID by MAC
> 
> 1D Li-Ion with D2Flex
> 
> 
> 3D Laser engraved MCE built for my son
> 
> some 3D Hosts I had engraved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Cree Q5's


 
You got some beautiful light there. 
What's the name of the laser engraver you used?
Do you mind sharing some engraving setting's on type 2 anodizing?


----------



## Techjunkie

The XX-Ray: 5 neutral white MC-E in a Mag 2.25D powered by 4 IMR 18650 - constant regulated 3000 lumen





Unnamed Mag 2C triple cool white MC-E, 2x IMR 26500 - 2100 lumen





Another in pewter, Ledil Boomerang spot reflectors: - 2100 lumen





A Mag 2C neutral white MC-E "light engine" from DX parts. Each driver drives half the MC-E (2P). Powered by 2x18650 LiFePO4 cells.



I don't have a pic of the business end, but fully assembled, it looks like any other single MC-E, 53mm reflector Mag Mod in plain black 2C. Over driving each half of the MC-E, it's probably > 600 lumen.

(Wish I had posted before Mac :mecry:I feel silly even bringing this after his ante.)


----------



## Meganoggin

I'm loving all these MC-E mods :devil:


----------



## Polar Light

Had to happen 

Maglite ROP


----------



## ElectronGuru

Polar Light said:


> Had to happen





Wow, thats cool, the filament almost looks intact. Was this heat induced or some kind of shock?


----------



## Polar Light

ElectronGuru said:


> Wow, thats cool, the filament almost looks intact. Was this heat induced or some kind of shock?



I suppose i was heat. The glass went first and the filament couple of seconds after. A lot of cleaning...


----------



## supasizefries

Techjunkie said:


> The XX-Ray: 5 neutral white MC-E in a Mag 2.25D powered by 4 IMR 18650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed Mag 2C triple cool white MC-E, 2x IMR 26500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another in pewter, Ledil Boomerang spot reflectors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mag 2C neutral white MC-E "light engine" from DX parts. Each driver drives half the MC-E (2P). Powered by 2x18650 LiFePO4 cells.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a pic of the business end, but fully assembled, it looks like any other single MC-E, 53mm reflector Mag Mod in plain black 2C.
> 
> (Wish I had posted before Mac :mecry:I feel silly even bringing this after his ante.)




Hey Techjunkie, how are the triple MC-E's wired? Any drivers involved? Very very nice! I want to attempt to build one of these. The thought of triple quad emitters in a 2C sized mag is awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## jar3ds

supasizefries said:


> Hey Techjunkie, how are the triple MC-E's wired? Any drivers involved? Very very nice! I want to attempt to build one of these. The thought of triple quad emitters in a 2C sized mag is awesome! :twothumbs



:thumbsup: thats my exact question... i've been wanting to run 3 mc-e's off of 2 LION's but haven't come up with 'perfect' solution... the only thing I can find that might work is using the CCHIPO but the amount of input current required makes it less than ideal :ironic: ....

*Anyone* have any thoughts on a mult. level driver to use with a 3xMc-E setup in a 2C maglite?!


----------



## cmacclel

Not really a mag.....but Mag Compatible....Owe but there is one major difference it's Titanium


----------



## supasizefries

cmacclel said:


> Not really a mag.....but Mag Compatible....Owe but there is one major difference it's Titanium



^^ Holy moly... :wow:


----------



## GLOCK18

Holy Moly +1


----------



## Techjunkie

supasizefries said:


> Hey Techjunkie, how are the triple MC-E's wired? Any drivers involved? Very very nice! I want to attempt to build one of these. The thought of triple quad emitters in a 2C sized mag is awesome! :twothumbs


 
No drivers. I modified MC-E series boards to make each MC-E 2P2S, then wired all three in parallel (6P2S). The IMR batteries are too strong to direct drive them, so I used two 5W 0.47ohm resistors in parallel to add 0.235ohm resistance to drop the voltage just enough to keep the emitters from turning blue. As the battery voltage eventually begins to sag (from use, not from load) the current draw reduces and so does the effect of the resistors. In this way, the resistors have no noticible effect once the batteries are drained down to a level that's safe for the emitters. Current draw is about 4.6A on a fresh charge, which is just slightly over spec for a 6P2S configuration.

Check out the pics at the MC-E maddness link in my signature to see how it was all done.

Even better, check out post #10 in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/217381



jar3ds said:


> :thumbsup: thats my exact question... i've been wanting to run 3 mc-e's off of 2 LION's but haven't come up with 'perfect' solution... the only thing I can find that might work is using the CCHIPO but the amount of input current required makes it less than ideal :ironic: ....
> 
> *Anyone* have any thoughts on a mult. level driver to use with a 3xMc-E setup in a 2C maglite?!


 
If you want modes, I think you could use a d2flex from TaskLED.

If you wanted regulation instead of gradually dimming output, and you could find room to fit it all in the C tube, you could wire each of the MC-E's (wired individually as 4P) to their own hipCC driver. You might even be able to control each of the hipCCs with a single d2flex. Similarly, you could use three sharks (with 4S boards) or shark-bucks (with 4P boards) and a single remora, again, if room allows. I don't know how many shark sinks fit into the C tube. If it's three, than this could work.

At the time that I built the two 3xMCE 2C torches, my motivation was keeping the cost down. Having struggled with some expensive drivers since then, I'm glad I built these the way I did. Fear of abusing $100 worth of electronics in the XX-Ray has turned it into something of a shelf queen.


----------



## supasizefries

Hey Techjunkie, thanks for the information! Will regular AW prot. 18650's be able handle the load in the 6P2S configuration? 

Oh and the link didn't work........nevermind you fixed it.


----------



## Techjunkie

supasizefries said:


> Hey Techjunkie, thanks for the information! Will regular AW prot. 18650's be able handle the load in the 6P2S configuration?
> 
> Oh and the link didn't work........nevermind you fixed it.


 
I think they will, although you'd be in the amperage range where the IMRs are recommended over the LiCos. AW's sales thread has a chart in one of the posts to help you decide where the IMR chemistry actually provides longer runtime because the mAH rating on the LiCo cells is not the same at high current draw.

As for whether or not the AW protected cells _could_ be used... I'm pretty sure that people have run Philips 5761 bulbs from those batteries and those bulbs pull ~6A of current. When the batteries are fully topped off, 8.4V would overdrive the LEDs and they'd pull even more current than that. Without the resistors, I measured over 7A draw on the IMRs fully charged, which is why the LEDs would turn blue. I think the LiCo chemistry would cause the voltage to sag enough to bring them back to a usable range. I had some Sanyo 2600mAH unprotected cells and they sagged enough to not require the resistors. Current draw was in the 2C range.

With the AW protected LiCo cells topped off, if you didn't add the resistors, you might have use several clicks to start, or even rest them or bleed off some charge in another torch. My recommendation is if you have them already, try them without the resistors. If you need the resistors, that's still cheaper than buying new batteries. If you dont' have them already, get the IMR versions instead - they're safe chemistry and can handle much heavier loads. (You'll definitely need the resistors then.)

If you want to discuss this further, let's open a new thread instead of continuing here.


----------



## tx101

K2 TTFC @1.4amps, 4 x 7135 board

All hotspot, throws GREAT


----------



## Techjunkie

Two new creations in this pic:





The LED USL, completed (in the middle) and
The incomplete one to the right of middle became the Mark VIII, 1 warm MC-E surrounded by 4 warm XR-E, Mag 3C, 2x Sony 26650VT
Also in the works, 5x warm/neutral white CREE XRE in Purple Mag 2C with 2 LiFePO4 18650 batteries and DX26106 5-mode driver


----------



## supasizefries

Wow Techjunkie! I think that's the most MC-E's I've seen in one photograph! Maybe you can get a photo of all of them on at the same time?? :huh:


----------



## J.C.F.

Wow all these mods look great and useful! Keep posing maybe you will give others cool ideas based on your mods.


----------



## ^^Nova^^

I have 2 that are worth posting. One is a cutdown red 2.5D with FM Throwmaster running a regulated 5761 from 3x26500's. The other is a standard 2D that has been given the HA Black treatment my Led Zeppelin. 
















The standard 2D is the shiny one with the easily readable lettering, the HA one is more matt. The lettering is still there, just not so obvious, I love it.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## J.C.F.

T T T!
O H O
--E P


----------



## DUQ

DX P7 inside a Sub 1D powered with 2 x 17670's.










Beamshot at ~25ft.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Not sure which is more red, the flashlight or that sky.

:kewlpics:


----------



## Hack On Wheels

DUQ said:


> DX P7 inside a Sub 1D powered with 2 x 17670's.


Very nice! If you don't mind me asking, what reflector is that? And what kind of bezel? Custom made? That's a pretty awesome use of a lens filter on there!


----------



## DUQ

The bezel can be found here ---> 55mm Mag Bezel and the P7 drop in is here ---> DX P7 Mag


----------



## J3004

Does anyone know where to get a lime-green maglite?

What is a good price to buy one if I can get one?


----------



## Ajay

J3004 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a lime-green maglite?
> 
> What is a good price to buy one if I can get one?




Jade, dark green and camo among others at www.zbattery.com
but I didn't see lime green. Maybe you can check in more detail.

Off to eat...:nana:


----------



## QtrHorse

J3004 said:


> Does anyone know where to get a lime-green maglite?
> 
> What is a good price to buy one if I can get one?


 
I don't believe they are made in lime green anymore. I have seen original lime green 3D bodies sell for $80 on the forums.


----------



## tx101

I got carried away with some "old-school" builds 







A couple of them are due for "upgrades" soon :devil:


----------



## ElectronGuru

​


----------



## GLOCK18

1.25 Mag - Malkoff drop in - 2 stage switch - 3x17670 batteries parallel.


----------



## tx101

Just to continue the red theme ........






Posted elsewhere in the forum


Fivemega 1C host
TriFlupic
3 x Cree XPG R5
Ledil LXP RS optics
Mako bezel from Cfromc


----------



## The Dane

And then theres the "Big Mag"






12V 100W AL 111 overdriven to 14.4V 140W by 12 D cells NiMh.


----------



## Locoboy5150

These are all great. I never ever get tired of looking at Maglite modifications!


----------



## download

HID Drop-in 35W, 18650 x3.


----------



## Jash

Had a P7 module coming in the mail. There's a postie stike here in Oz so now I won't get it by Christmas.





But seeing all these has cheered my up and got me thinking about some more mods for next year.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv

Yeah, Fed-Ex ftw. They get my lenses from HK faster in The Netherlands then my bank transfers 100 bucks to Germany. :twothumbs

Here we didn't get the mail today because there was 2cm snow.


----------



## J.C.F.

New leds mean new mods!!


----------



## old4570

Black 3D SSC P7 MAg mod , 9 x AA - DX 8.4v single mode driver .
Green 2D XP-G R4 MAg mod , 6 x AA - 5 mode driver from P60 pill .


----------



## gswitter

A stork brought my Lambda Revolution 3C a big brother...











Same spec's as the original 3C model, but this one runs on 3x NiMH D cells. Using AccuEvolution LSD D cells, I get an estimated 3+ hours on direct-driven high (MrGman measured the 3C model at 757.4 lumens), ~33 hours on 300mA medium, ~200 hours on 50mA low. All this in a package that's only slightly larger than a stock 2D. (download's SS bezel and MagRingD are my additions.)

These Lambda Revolutions are my bump-in-the-night lights - the 3C sits on my bedside table, and the 3D is in the front hall closet - and combined with AccuEvolution LSD cells and a Maha MH-C808M charger, they are my hands-down favorite flashlights.






Left to right: Revolution 3C, stock Maglite 2D, Revolution 3D


----------



## tx101

I am not really happy with this build.
I used a H22A Mag C XRE heatsink and the beam has a dark spot in the middle
I need to figure a way to remove the XPGs, I used AA, without damaging it.
then shim the XPGs up a little.

Anyway, here are a couple of pics






Cut down Mag C with a Cfromc "Executive" bezel








Dual XPG-R4s, Linger Specials from Nailbender
Driven by SBs three mode 8 x 7135 board
1400mA per emitter :devil:


----------



## geoff538

Where did you get the tail cap & lens?
Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## The Dane

I proudly present:

The Axe
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/257840





My version of the M*g623 @ 14 cells and 175W





A 5 x XRE driven by 4 x 18650 in 2s2p





And last but not least the BigM*g 12D 140W monster
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/247961





Oh did i mention that they're all homemade (Thats the fun part for me!)


----------



## icpd30

lovecpf


----------



## Purpleorchid

Apologies for the thread hijack, but I can't seem to find the right subforum to ask this question, but you guys seem like the people who might be able to help me. My stock C Maglite lost it's rubber button switch cover. Where would I be able to find a replacement (if they are even sold)? Thanks!


----------



## gswitter

allmaglite4less.com, flashlightking.com, zbattery.com, etc.


----------



## Purpleorchid

Thanks! I'll check those sites for my
missing part!


----------



## Jay611j

Wow The Dane, those are some cool looking Mags! I like that huge Mag, looks like 3 6D mags in one! :twothumbs


----------



## Locoboy5150

Here are some photos of my 4 D cell Maglite with a Terralux TLE-300M-EX drop in upgrade and an UCL glass lens.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/locoboy5150/4331208321/in/set-72157623355387676/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/locoboy5150/4331211391/in/set-72157623355387676/


----------



## rayman

Finish my first Maglite incan mod this week. And I have to say that I really like the tint and the color-rendering. The tint is just great when you compare it to LEDs. It lets my Q3-5A lights look bluish :huh:. Used a Osram 64610 bulb with a KIU socket in a 3D Maglite with 3x protected 32650 from KD.

Here are the pictures:











I know it's not that high performance hotwire Maglite but the output is great and the runtime is about an hour of useable output.

rayman


----------



## J.C.F.

Keep up the good Work big-mag modders :twothumbs


----------



## alpg88

from left to right.
3xp7 4d 6x18650, glotoob white flashcap
4,5d (3d +88mm extention) 50W halogen, 4x32650, aw soft start, 2,5in Throw master head, glotoob white flashcap
mag 85 4c deep reflector, 3x18650
2d p7 deep reflector 5 modes 6 x nimhAA
2d tle 300 glotoob green flashcap 6x lithium AA
4d mag with 12w porter cable bulb. basically stock except 12aa holder with eneloops, and 12v bulb, also glotoob white flashcap.


----------



## gswitter

Lambda VaraPower 2000 (before he started using the Mag Rebel LED reflectors) with download MagRingD, FM finned head, FM deep reflector and download SS bezel ring...











And with 50mm aspheric...











And ready for travel...


----------



## Techjunkie

Here's some of my more recent creations:











From left to right (follow the links for beamshots and build threads):

Mag1C SST-50 deep SMO homemade 1x26650 cut-down, 4500K SST-50 thrower, 4.3A regulated (12xAMC7135), Mag Rebel reflector, homemeade tail clicky using Judco fwd click switch, powered by 1 AW IMR26500 or 1 LiMn 26650.


Lil Giant: cut down Mag 1C, 3X MCE NW, 1xIMR26500 DD (used to be The Mark XII <- beamshots for this one here)


The Mark V: Purple Mag 2C, 5 XR-E (three neut/warm + 2 warm), 2 LiFePO4 18650, 5*CREE 5-mode DX 26106 boost driver. The purple ano on the bottom of the tailcap was blemished by the acid I was using to de-ano the inside of the tailcap, so I filed it flat, rubbed it with #000 steel wool, and then hit it with buffing compound and a cloth wheel on my dremel. Now the end of the cap has a chrome/mirror finish.


Silver old-style Mag 2C SST-50 thrower homemade copper heatsink, SST-50 4500K N3 GH400 emitter, 2 parallel DX20330 drivers, Mag Rebel reflector, 2 IMR26500 batteries


BigRed: Mag 2D, SST-90 F3 GM100, 3x8xAMC7135, 8xDuraloopAA, deep SMO (Mag Rebel)


More of my Mag mods can be found at the My Torches link in my signature


----------



## parnell

This is my Mag A3L. It is a dark green 3D.


----------



## alpg88

parnell said:


> This is my Mag A3L. It is a dark green 3D.


 
that is a great mod, i like it:twothumbs


----------



## Justin Case

Mag mods, top to bottom:
Mag623, 4D->5xIMR26500, FM 2.5" Throwmaster VLOP reflector, JimmyM regulator, Vbulb set to 15.5V

Mag440IRC, 4D->5xIMR26500, FM 2.5" Throwmaster VLOP reflector, JimmyM regulator, Vbulb set to 18.0V

Mag1111, old style 3D->3xIMR26650, FM Ver2 Deep Mag Reflector VLOP, JimmyM regulator, Vbulb set to 7.4V

ROP 2D Mag, 3854H bulb, mdocod 6AA->2D holder, 6xAA Eneloop, KD V3.1 MOP reflector, low resistance mods to tailcap and Mag switch tower spring





Reflector views left to right:
ROP, Mag1111, Mag440IRC, Mag623





One of the Mag623 switches, with Kiu socket and JimmyM regulator under the Kiu aluminum base:





Mod'ed Mag64623 switch installed in the 4D Mag, with alumina fiber insulation inserted:





Also, two Mag85s, using 3xIMR26500:





PVC spacer to hold the 3xIMR26500 stack:





Tail spring mod to incorporate a voltage drop resistor to protect the 1185 from instaflashing:


----------



## iSHINE7909

Justin Case said:


> Mag mods, top to bottom:
> Mag623, 4D->5xIMR26500, FM 2.5" Throwmaster VLOP reflector, JimmyM regulator, Vbulb set to 15.5V
> 
> Mag440IRC, 4D->5xIMR26500, FM 2.5" Throwmaster VLOP reflector, JimmyM regulator, Vbulb set to 18.0V
> 
> Mag1111, old style 3D->3xIMR26650, FM Ver2 Deep Mag Reflector VLOP, JimmyM regulator, Vbulb set to 7.4V
> 
> ROP 2D Mag, 3854H bulb, mdocod 6AA->2D holder, 6xAA Eneloop, KD V3.1 MOP reflector, low resistance mods to tailcap and Mag switch tower spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflector views left to right:
> ROP, Mag1111, Mag440IRC, Mag623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the Mag623 switches, with Kiu socket and JimmyM regulator under the Kiu aluminum base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod'ed Mag64623 switch installed in the 4D Mag, with alumina fiber insulation inserted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, two Mag85s, using 3xIMR26500:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVC spacer to hold the 3xIMR26500 stack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tail spring mod to incorporate a voltage drop resistor to protect the 1185 from instaflashing:


Superb work. 
I have found my stock Mag 5D which does not have a D before the serial numbers. I am wanting to go with high incan or high led, but need power options. My initial look for lithium D cells was fruitless.


----------



## PCC

Here's a trio of MagLites that I have kicking around the house. I have a few more Mags but they're relatively stock, for now.






The black 2D is a pre-"D" MagLite that I've owned since the '80s. It has a home-made heatsink with a Kaidomain P7 driver. The SSC P7 is a C-bin that I bought a long time ago and never used until this build. Yes, I know there are better bins out there but when I bought this I didn't know any better. Measured OTF lumens on Bigchelis' sphere is right at 500 but that was with a reflector that had been cut too deeply and some light was escaping between the star and the reflector.














The white paste is thermal compound and the heatsink is a slide-in fit. The raised lip is needed to hold the heatsink in place as the older heads have a lip that acts as a stop and I took advantage of this to hold the heatsink in place. The stock reflector was cut down to about where the base of the cam is. I have a PVC pipe battery adapter in there and it is running a pair of 18650s.

The jade green MagLite is an old MagLite that used to belong to my uncle. My cousin gave it to me after he passed away because there was a problem with the switch where it would drain fresh batteries dead overnight. Switching it to the 2-cell MagLED module fixed this. I've taken the MagLED module one step further than the typical SSC P4 mod by swapping the emitter with a Cree XP-G R4 on an 8mm board. Measured OTF lumens is 150. It is powered by two NiMH D cells.






The pewter 2C was something that I threw together for a simple, light weight EDC light. It goes with me to work as a spare light, "just in case", in my back pack that I can give away if I have to. It has a stock 4-cell MagLED module in it and I have a PVC sleeve in there with a spacer to allow me to use a single 18650 to power it. It's lighter than running it with 2 C cells but I probably won't get the run times that 2 C cells would give me. That's okay, I carry spare 18650 cells, too. I guess I could throw a Nite-Ize 3-Watt drop-in into it and run two 18650s but that would be too much work  WRT the 4-cell MagLED module, I had one that I really could not use anywhere else because of the voltage requirements so it was a pretty good fit here. I might swap the emitter with an SSC P4 U-bin that I have laying around but, again, that would be too much work.


----------



## garilla

very nice indeed there


----------



## Mettee




----------



## J.C.F.

WOW SOME REALLY COOL LIGHTS. GOT ANY MORE :naughty:


----------



## Mettee

who, me?


----------



## tx101

A decent XPG thrower 








Mag 1D
Cree XPG R4 netural
Shinningbeam 1.4A AMC7135 driver
Fivemega deep Mag reflector


The money shot








Mag XPG on the left
Malkoff M30 on the right


Not bad, wouldnt you say 






>


----------



## Hack On Wheels

Mettee said:


>



I really like the looks of this one, which reflectors and heatsink are you using in that?


----------



## Mettee

just looked in by chance....those are Mcr27xr's cut down and a custom heatsink I made. I did it that way because I wanted to fill the head with reflector.


----------



## Hack On Wheels

Mettee said:


> just looked in by chance....those are Mcr27xr's cut down and a custom heatsink I made. I did it that way because I wanted to fill the head with reflector.



Thanks for the reply! It looks great with the 3 decent sized reflectors; I'm assuming you cut them down on both ends?

I'll have to take some pictures of the few Mag mods I've done and post them up... I'd forgotten about this thread until it was brought back up!


----------



## Mettee

I only made one cut, the vertex opening is correct to fit the P7 in that reflector so I only cut the OD down...VERY VERY slowly I might add 

I just measured for you, if you decide to replicate it...they are cut to .904. Then there is also another land on the back that I just touched off to clear the reflector in the mag head. You will see it if you do it.

here are a few pics on the heat sink as well if you want to use them

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc294/andrewmettee/Mods/TripleP7003.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc294/andrewmettee/Mods/TripleP7002.jpg


----------



## ElectronGuru

​


----------



## Hack On Wheels

ElectronGuru: Those look amazing! I'd be very interested if you are planning to sell coated & bored C-cell Maglites. 

Mettee: Thanks for the information! I'm assuming you did that work on a lathe? I really need to get myself one; even a mini hobby lathe would be great for a lot of light parts.


----------



## J3004

Please make this colors come true.


----------



## PCC

ElectronGuru said:


> ​


Stop doing that to my wallet! :goodjob:


----------



## Kevin1322

Here's mine:





[/img]
Mag 1D cut/milled by wquiles. SST-90 mod done by nailbender. Pushes 1400 lumens OTF at start-up. More can be seen at https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/279067 if you want.


----------



## mrartillery

Electronguru, very nice! The orange one reminded me of this as soon as I seen it. :huh:


----------



## PCC

The picture is clickable.

SSR-90 DD 3D with tailcap switch and big heatsink.


----------



## mrartillery

From left to right:



2 C bored with 2 IMR 26500's, Download's C heatsink, cren bezel, Litho MOP and 3854 H
3 C bored with 3 IMR 26500's, KIU mod switch, 1185 and FM bi-focal
2 D with FM 6aa holder w/6 Eneloops, KIU mod switch, Litho MOP and 5761
3 D with 4 IMR 26500's, shortened and recessed tail spring, rocker mod switch, KD MOP and 64623
4 D with 5 IMR 26500's, rocker mod switch, KD MOP and 64458
6 D with 7 IMR 26500's, rocker switch mod, FM's FM3-X and 64656. More here.
4 D cut and quad bored by FM, Download's Mag ring with skull lanyard made by J Smith with 16 Elite 1700 AA's, with rocker switch mod, FM Throwmaster and 64458
3 D with FM 9aa holder, 9 Eneloop aa's, KIU mod switch, Litho LOP and 1185 and Nite Ize grip
2 D with 3 IMR 26500's, shortened and recessed tail spring, KIU mod switch, Litho MOP and Hikari 5607
2 D with FM 6aa holder, 6 Eneloop aa's, KIU mod switch, Litho MOP and 1111
2 C with battery sleeve made by Darkzero, 2 AW 18650's, FM wide/deep tailcap, Download C heatsink, ModaMag MOP and 3854 L


----------



## alpg88

latest update, some mags redone, some are new.







from left clockwise.
2d mag p7 5 mode(dx driver) 6AA in FM holder, FM deep led reflector.
2d mag tle300, 6x lithium's AA in FM holder, green flashcap.
4d dualbored, 6x18650 3s2p stock reflector switch, lens, uses dewalt 12v bulb, future project, that bulb is :thumbsdow
4,5d (3d +88mm extention) 3xp7 DW kit, 6 modes, 4x32650 cells protected, white flash cap.
4d FM par36 head, 4115 bulb, 6xsub c, white flashcap.
4d FM 2,5in throwmaster, aw soft start, 90w bulb, 4x26650 cells, resistance tailcap mode.
4c bored out mag 85, 3x26650, ntc tailcap mode, deep reflector by FM, boro lens.
4c rop h, FM bifocal reflector, 6x4\5 sub c, boro lens.
2c p7, 2x18650, 5 modes.


2aa mag with 3x5mm green drop in.
3aa stock lx100


----------



## Aircraft800

I love the C Mag mods, I had to try out my new old lathe to do a few more.

The black one is a bored 1C 26650 powered P7 with a stripped polished tailcap and bezel. It's been dressed up with the lathe. It uses a 8X AMC7135 3 mode regulator and a stock sputtered reflector.

The silver is a 2C 2X 25500 with 4X Cree XP-G R5 and 4 Ledil reflectors mounted on a Download heatsink. It also used the 8X AMC7135 3 mode regulator wired with one of Download's specialties, the 3 wire. It was also dressed up with some grooves on the lathe.


----------



## aldo_dqd

Hello, this is my first post in CPF. check my maglite mod that i have upload to youtube. i`m from Argentina. Thanks and i will post some photos of my maglite here. By now i post the link to the video.

http://www.youtube.

com/watch?v=HHS3tVExrI0


----------



## pyro1son

All my 2D Mags together. Only Black and Red currently modded.
Silver is part way through an Aspherical mod, Purple will soon be a single XM-L2




Black 2D Mag with DX Emitter




Red 2D Mag with 3x3W mod


----------



## Redhat703

Well, Mag body and Malkoff drop-in will give you this:
Now I can use any Malkoff drop-in with C, D, or AA batteries. My favorite drop-in for this config is M361N


----------



## Gene43

Man Redhat, I love it!


----------



## Chechen

Not overly modded. Still stock on the inside but I slapped some Grip tape, for ease of handling, on the outside. Also slapped a coat of krylon on it and stuck a SMG Magpul on the end with a D-carabiner. Ive two this way. One for my truck and the other house. Looking to at least get a couple LED Upgrade bulbs for them.


Cheers!


----------



## tobrien

Chechen said:


> Not overly modded. Still stock on the inside but I slapped some Grip tape, for ease of handling, on the outside. Also slapped a coat of krylon on it and stuck a SMG Magpul on the end with a D-carabiner. Ive two this way. One for my truck and the other house. Looking to at least get a couple LED Upgrade bulbs for them.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



that looks too legit, nice work!


----------



## Sgt Lumpy

Chechen said:


> ... slapped a coat of krylon on it...




I'd enjoy hearing more about the Krylon. What kind of prep? How many coats? Curing? How's the durability seem to be holding up? etc...


Sgt Lumpy


----------



## netprince

Wanted to try a dedomed XML mounted on copper. This one is driven as hard as the H6Flex will go, 6.6amps. It is an impressive, long range light.


Techno_Cowboy made this heatsink for me. Worked perfectly for this build.








Clamped the star to the sink while the thermal epoxy was setting for maximum thermal transfer.





Test fit the PVC spacer.





Small piece of brass for the + terminal.





Cut off the cam on the reflector.





Inset the spring into the tailcap.





The H6Flex doesn't leave much room for the LED+ and LED- wires. (NOTE: the driver is not in its final location)






Almost done, looking good so far.





Beamshot. The de-domed XML driven at 6.6 amps is quite a thrower.


----------



## Chechen

Sgt Lumpy said:


> I'd enjoy hearing more about the Krylon. What kind of prep? How many coats? Curing? How's the durability seem to be holding up? etc...
> 
> 
> Sgt Lumpy




No real prep. Kinda just hang the item outside, off a tree branch with some 550 cord. Take some coyote tan, brown and o.d. krylon and spray the item lightly, about 2 feet away so its a lighter mist of paint hitting the item and not the full spray. Let hang dry for a couple hours. Basically just a typical field job; nothing special. It does what I need it to do. 

Cheers!


----------



## Gilcano

Techjunkie said:


> Here's some of my more recent creations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right (follow the links for beamshots and build threads):
> 
> Mag1C SST-50 deep SMO homemade 1x26650 cut-down, 4500K SST-50 thrower, 4.3A regulated (12xAMC7135), Mag Rebel reflector, homemeade tail clicky using Judco fwd click switch, powered by 1 AW IMR26500 or 1 LiMn 26650.
> 
> 
> Lil Giant: cut down Mag 1C, 3X MCE NW, 1xIMR26500 DD (used to be The Mark XII <- beamshots for this one here)
> 
> 
> The Mark V: Purple Mag 2C, 5 XR-E (three neut/warm + 2 warm), 2 LiFePO4 18650, 5*CREE 5-mode DX 26106 boost driver. The purple ano on the bottom of the tailcap was blemished by the acid I was using to de-ano the inside of the tailcap, so I filed it flat, rubbed it with #000 steel wool, and then hit it with buffing compound and a cloth wheel on my dremel. Now the end of the cap has a chrome/mirror finish.
> 
> 
> Silver old-style Mag 2C SST-50 thrower homemade copper heatsink, SST-50 4500K N3 GH400 emitter, 2 parallel DX20330 drivers, Mag Rebel reflector, 2 IMR26500 batteries
> 
> 
> BigRed: Mag 2D, SST-90 F3 GM100, 3x8xAMC7135, 8xDuraloopAA, deep SMO (Mag Rebel)
> 
> 
> More of my Mag mods can be found at the My Torches link in my signature



Beautiful Mag's you have there. Where in LI are you I'm in Queens, NY. I want to start a Maglite collection, just have 1-2D and 1-6D. I would like to mod the 2D like the ones you have with some 5x-Cree or something like that.
Congrats


----------



## Gilcano

Aircraft800 said:


> I love the C Mag mods, I had to try out my new old lathe to do a few more.
> 
> The black one is a bored 1C 26650 powered P7 with a stripped polished tailcap and bezel. It's been dressed up with the lathe. It uses a 8X AMC7135 3 mode regulator and a stock sputtered reflector.
> 
> The silver is a 2C 2X 25500 with 4X Cree XP-G R5 and 4 Ledil reflectors mounted on a Download heatsink. It also used the 8X AMC7135 3 mode regulator wired with one of Download's specialties, the 3 wire. It was also dressed up with some grooves on the lathe.



WOW, who did that kind of work on the Mag bodies and heads/bezels?.. Someone here does this kind of work for a fee?...


----------

